# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  DUW MAJOR!!!!! My collection!!!

## RBCpythons

I dont have pics of all the snakes, ill post them all up soon. i hope you enjoy  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Neal

I love the green, she's my favorite. Looks like you made on mad, LOL. Did you get nipped for the last picture?

----------


## thegoalie22

Love the snakes, but why does it look like in a couple of pics for your big snakes that most of the enclosure is bare wood on the bottom?

----------


## zackw419

NICE. is that a Madagascan tree boa?

----------


## Elise.m

Wow, quite the collection you have. Beautiful snakes!

----------


## Danounet

That last picture is priceless lol! What kind of boa is that last one btw?

----------


## twistedtails

> That last picture is priceless lol! What kind of boa is that last one btw?


It looks like a Surinam or Guyana RTB.

----------


## joepythons

Nice collection  :Good Job:

----------


## RBCpythons

> I love the green, she's my favorite. Looks like you made on mad, LOL. Did you get nipped for the last picture?


no, she is just a talker lol! it was actually really good timing, the secound flash pissed her off so she started hissin oooopps :-/

----------


## RBCpythons

> Love the snakes, but why does it look like in a couple of pics for your big snakes that most of the enclosure is bare wood on the bottom?


cause they like to make me mad and push the paper around leaving bare spots lol.

----------


## RBCpythons

> NICE. is that a Madagascan tree boa?


amazon

----------


## RBCpythons

> Wow, quite the collection you have. Beautiful snakes!


thank you. i have more i just couldnt fit all the pics. ill try with an update soon

----------


## RBCpythons

> That last picture is priceless lol! What kind of boa is that last one btw?


its a suriname  :Snake:

----------


## Natemass

awesome collection i know what you mean my biggest bp does that all the time the little bastard

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Beautiful snakes you have there!  Thanks for sharing the pics!

----------


## RBCpythons

> Beautiful snakes you have there!  Thanks for sharing the pics!



no prob! i love hearing feedback on how they look  :Smile:

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

Really nice collection of boas. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

Those are amazing animals. WOW!!! What a collection. I love large, thick bodied snakes and you have a whole harem of them. I really think they have a great array of colors and textures. The RTB is gorgeous, so is the Burm. 

Thanks for sharing!!!! Keep us posted on any updates :Good Job:

----------

